# The Resistance (Muse)



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

As per title anybody listened to it??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho OMG amazing album from a truly great band.....totally not what I was expecting.......the last three tracks at the end are awesome imho

Exogenesis Symphony.......


Well done Muse......


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thought track one was great, two and three were ok, four sounds like queen and I got bored and put something else on.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

Another brilliant album from Muse, not their best but still a great album.


----------



## insurgentes (May 21, 2009)

Check out Porcupine Tree's new Album The Incident. Steven Wilson is one of the countries greatest songwriters and producers and never gets the recognition he deserves. All his albums are fantastic sonic delights. 

Loving Muse at the moment too. What a great band.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

When's it on Spotify?


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

Vyker said:


> When's it on Spotify?


Now


----------

